
Ask HN: What systems allow remote code execution as a feature? - sbensu
I recently learned of Telescript[1], a programming language, design to allow clients to execute arbitrary code on servers.<p>SQL databases also have a similar architecture, with the code being executed being much more restrained but still powerful.<p>What other systems were designed with remote code execution as a feature?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Telescript_(programming_language) and I got it from this video https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=RLF7yfXFmUk
======
noahlt
I’ve heard that early versions of the Dropbox client allowed engineers to
remotely open a Python shell on users’ computers, for debugging purposes.

------
Someone
The combination of scp/ssh.

dtrace, if you consider the kernel to be ‘remote’.

The Voyager spacecrafts (in general, unassisted remote firmware update is a
form of remote code execution)

